# Do you hike in your snowboarding boots?



## sutfin

I am just getting into backcountry this season and was wondering if your snowboarders hike in your boots while snowshoeing or if you carry them and wear something else on your feet.

Any input would help.

Thanks


----------



## kayakfreakus

I use my snowboard boots, a lot will depend on the snowshoes you use. Had to look around for ones that will work with my boarding boots. I carried my boots a couple of times a couple years ago, but the additional weight, and cold boots once your up top sucks. Not to mention trying to switch out in adverse conditions at the top of a hike before heading down.

That said, if your going with anyone other than other snowshoeing boarders you will quickly learn you want a split board or ascent skiis. Sucks breaking your own trail off the skin track


----------



## snowbiss

where your boots! if they are newer just were them as much as possible. I break new boots every other year and were them to do yard work anytime you can. Your not gonna hurt them and they will be better for hiking in. Good luck thta first back country season is a learning lesson you will never forget!!!


----------



## striker

I always hike in my snowboard boots.


----------

